# deshojando margaritas



## Alita7x7

Hola!

Por favor me ayudan a ubicar la frase correcta que traduce al ingles: deshojando margaritas?

Me imagino que debe haber alguna suerte de slang, asi como lo es en español, ya que literalmente la traduccion al ingles no tiene sentido concreto para los angloparlantes.

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan prestar

Alita7x7


----------



## Moritzchen

"Plucking daisies"?


----------



## borgonyon

¿Algo como "Ini mini myni mo"?


----------



## loladamore

¿Como cuando dices "me quiere, no me quiere"? Eso sería: "S/he loves me, s/he loves me not". ¿O se refiere a otra cosa?


----------



## Mate

No sé en inglés pero en castellano (AR) "deshojando margaritas" suena más bien a "papando moscas", aunque también puede tener el significado que dice Lola.


----------



## loladamore

Ahhhhhhhhhhh. También quiere decir hacerse güey, pues. ¿Será como *dilly-dally*?


----------



## Life

Mateamargo me extraña! En la Argentina es "He loves me, he loves me not"! Nunca deshojaste margaritas por alguien? Mmm...


----------



## Mate

Life said:


> Mateamargo me extraña! En la Argentina es "He loves me, he loves me not"! Nunca deshojaste margaritas por alguien? Mmm...


Me parece que me voy a cambiar el nick: Matehuraño


----------



## Moritzchen

As if Mate! Deshojando margaritas es lo que hacés arrancando uno por uno los pétalos de una... margarita diciendo me quiere mucho, poquito, nada, me quiere mucho... Papar moscas es lo que hacemos la mayoría de nosotros en este foro.


----------



## loladamore

Moritzchen said:


> Papar moscas es lo que hacemos la mayoría de nosotros en este foro.


 
¿Cómo te atreves? Yo estoy aquí para ampliar mis horizontes...


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:


> As if Mate! Deshojando margaritas es lo que hacés arrancando uno por uno los pétalos de una... margarita diciendo me quiere mucho, poquito, nada, me quiere mucho... Papar moscas es lo que hacemos la mayoría de nosotros en este foro.


 
Dicen que... duele, Mori...

zzzzzzzzzz
                          zzzz
                                                                   zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Moritzchen

loladamore said:


> ¿Cómo te atreves? Yo estoy aquí para ampliar mis horizontes...


Ah sï? Ahora eres amiga mía otra vez eh? Mmhh. Amplía away then lols.


----------



## loladamore

He loves me, he loves me not...


----------



## Moritzchen

I DO love you. How cannot I?


----------



## Mate

Why are you so sure about who is the "he" Lola is thinking about, huh, huh, huh????


----------



## Moritzchen

Weeeel... hope springs eternal........ ...... . ..... .


----------



## loladamore

This is all very motivating - I have just thought of a possibility for _*deshojando margaritas*_ (about time, too, after all this chat) - *twiddling your thumbs* - that would be in the sense of _papando moscas_. Is that very BE? Or do Argentinians resident in the US understand?


----------



## Moritzchen

You should ask Argentinians living in the US. Papar moscas is when you are actually not paying attention. Twiddling your thumbs would be (in my very humble opinion) is what you do while waiting for something. You see how you blow hot and cold and play with my emotions? You... you... Zacatecan English heartbreaker!


----------



## Life

I'm from Argentina and I understand *Twiddling your thumbs*, but not as a synonym of *Deshojando margaritas. *As I have already stated, in Argentina *Deshojando margaritas* is *He loves me, he loves me not*.
Twiddling your thumbs is *Doing nothing*, so it could be *Papando moscas. *


----------



## loladamore

Sorry, I wasn't paying attention. I was busy *twiddling my thumbs*.


----------



## Mate

Tengo una mejor para mi interpretación de deshojando...."Esperando la carroza" "Waiting for the chariot to come".


----------



## Life

You're right Mr Moritzchen, si estás papando moscas, no estás prestando atención, pero tampoco estás haciendo otra cosa! jeje


----------



## Life

No Mate! No te puedo convencer! Deshojás margaritas cuando estás enamorado y querés saber si el otro te quiere! A ver, agarrás una margarita y la vas deshojando, diciendo con cada pétalo: Me quiere mucho, poquito, nada. El último pétalo es el que vale. Si te toca nada, fuiste!


----------



## Moritzchen

Life, no puedo perdonarte el Mr.! Por otro lado Mate, romántico empedernido, se quiere hacer tanto el cínico que pretende desconocer lo que probablemente esté haciendo en este momento con una temprana margarita primaveral de las dulces pampas, pensando en Lola.


----------



## Mate

Life said:


> No Mate! No te puedo convencer! Deshojás margaritas cuando estás enamorado y querés saber si el otro te quiere! A ver, agarrás una margarita y la vas deshojando, diciendo con cada pétalo: Me quiere mucho, poquito, nada. El último pétalo es el que vale. Si te toca nada, fuiste!


Y went bankrupt buying more and more and more flowers. Finally I decided to drink Margaritas and forget all about the damn thing!


----------



## akrata

pues si.  yo diria "loves me, loves me not", con o sin he/she en frente, depende de lo formal que sea el texto. tambien podrias decir "plucking (daisy) petals".

por cierto, aqui no salen las tildes...


----------



## loladamore

Mateamargo said:


> Tengo una mejor para mi interpretación de deshojando...."Esperando la carroza" "Waiting for the chariot to come".


 
That sounds quite religious somehow (Swing low, sweet chariot). Is that like sitting around and scratching your ... belly?


----------



## Mate

Estoy perdiendo por goleadaaaaaaa.


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero con amor Mate. Todo se hace con amor en este foro.


----------



## Mate

Así me gusta hijos míos. Ahora a rezar tres padrenuestros y un avemaría. Personalmente estoy más afín para un Gospell bien caliente.


----------



## loladamore

Life said:


> No Mate! No te puedo convencer! Deshojás margaritas cuando estás enamorado y querés saber si el otro te quiere! A ver, agarrás una margarita y la vas deshojando, diciendo con cada pétalo: Me quiere mucho, poquito, nada. El último pétalo es el que vale. Si te toca nada, fuiste!


 
Sí es eso, pero también quiere decir *hacerse pato/tonto/**güey *(me acaban de confirmar ese uso en México también).
Pero bueno, ya de tanta margarita me estoy mareando.

¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Moritzchen

Mateamargo said:


> Personalmente estoy más afín para un Gospell bien caliente.


 

[URL]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_8_212.gif[/URL]




http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb114_ZUxdm080YYUS&utm_id=7922


----------



## Life

Claro, Lola, por eso aclaré que me refería a la Argentina


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> Sí es eso, pero también quiere decir *hacerse pato/tonto/**güey *(me acaban de confirmar ese uso en México también).
> Pero bueno, ya de tanta margarita me estoy mareando.
> 
> ¡Buenas noches!


¿Ha visto Life m'hijita? ¿Ha visto? Y ahora, ¿qué tiene pa' decir?


----------



## Mate

Life said:


> Claro, Lola, por eso aclaré que me refería a la Argentina


¡Mirá que hay gente cabezona che!


----------



## Life

Estimado Matecito, lo único que le digo es que usted y yo vivimos en ARGENTINA!


----------



## Life

No se preocupe Don Moritzchen, que yo vivo de la General Paz, pa'juera!


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:


> Pero la Argentina no termina en la General Paz se extiende hasta el anillo de Circunvalación del D.F.


And President Kirchner is talking with Pr. Chávez about annexing the whole territory South from the Rio Grande, for now...


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, siempre y cuando ustedes dejen a que los uruguayitos lindos y buenitos que siempre les tendieron una mano incluso durante el papelón de las Malvinas puedan hacer sus pasteras sin que las gordas entrerrianas griten tanta caca...


----------



## Mate

Mi no entiende. Are you saying that fat ladies from Entre Ríos refuse to have so much pasta at hand?


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, quién está tomando vino tinto ahora, eh? And by the way decíle a tu compatriota Life que la corte con el Mr., Sr., Don y con el usté.


----------



## Life

I'm so sorry, Moritzchen, I was trying to be polite! Shall I call you "che Mori?"


----------



## Mate

Life, I use to call him "professional teaser". But have to admit that the guy knows his English!


----------



## Moritzchen

Mirá Mate, portáte bien. Yo escribí ese guión. Y si querés Life podés llamarme Che Moritz.


----------



## Life

That would be an honour, che


----------

